# Planted 220g



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Just finished rescaping my 220g planted and just learned how to load and resize pic's so sorry if they aren't the best. Most of the new stem plants are in the back and quite short right now due to their recent addition. Once they bush out I intend to let them grow to the water line so the back of the tank isn't visable. This is a dirted tank with no CO2, just dosing liquid carbon. Any ideas how to improve it will be appreciated. Also sorry about the window glare in some pic's, I'm still learning how to take decent pic's.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Very beautiful! What is the tall green plant in the left back corner, in the first pic? Is that corkscrew val?


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

sweet tank, what are the dimensions?


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Very beautiful! What is the tall green plant in the left back corner, in the first pic? Is that corkscrew val?


Yes, that is corkscrew val.


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

brainwavepc.com said:


> sweet tank, what are the dimensions?


It's a 220g 72"L x 24"W x 30"T


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice tank! I want those dimensions  Are those White Cloud Mountain Minnows with your Angelfish? Your plants look terrific!


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Amandas tank said:


> Nice tank! I want those dimensions  Are those White Cloud Mountain Minnows with your Angelfish? Your plants look terrific!


Thanks! Yes they are longfin white clouds. I also keep Rummy nose tetras, Cardinal tetras, and Threadfin rainbowfish.

Here's a better picture of the white clouds...


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the close up pic  I adore White Clouds and Thread Fins are pretty intriguing fish too. They are so beautiful. What do you keep the temperature at?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

More pics! lol - this is such a nice tank and interesting fish combination, lots of close ups are required ; )

Thanks for the plant id, I see I need to add that to my wish list. It's the first time I've actually seen it in someone's tank, it looks so much nicer than most of the google images...


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Amandas tank said:


> Thanks for the close up pic  I adore White Clouds and Thread Fins are pretty intriguing fish too. They are so beautiful. What do you keep the temperature at?


I keep mine set at 78 but do get some temp raise for the 6 hour burst the halides are on then in the winter at night it sometimes drops down to 76 at night as it's in the big 4 season sunroom.

It just dawned on me your the "My ever evolving tank" Amanda, correct? I follow your thread and love you tank. As my plants fill out I am aiming for the fullness you have but with aliitle more open substrate. I love the dutch style but wanted mine to have a natural kind of look with DW, some rock, and other plants you don't see in most Dutch style tanks. Plus as you see I like alot of pink/red/yellow plants which isn't done very often. In a few weeks when the plants grow I am going to get some new pic's and hope it looks much more filled in. Here's my plant list:

Bacopa Australis 
Limnophila aromatica 'hippuroides' 
Nesaea pedicellata 'Golden' 
Rotala wallichii 
Rotala macrandra 
Myriophyllum tuberculatum 
Anubias barteri v. Nana 
Bolbitus heudelotii 
Pogostemon helferi 
Java Fern, Lace (Microsorium pteropus v. Windelov) 
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset' 
Tiger Lotus, Red (Nymphaea zenkeri) 
Cryptocoryne Parva 
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Bronze (Cryptocoryne wendtii v. Tropica) 
Amazon Sword (Echinodorus bleheri) 
Corkscrew Val
Fissidens fontanus


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> More pics! lol - this is such a nice tank and interesting fish combination, lots of close ups are required ; )
> 
> Thanks for the plant id, I see I need to add that to my wish list. It's the first time I've actually seen it in someone's tank, it looks so much nicer than most of the google images...


Here's a few more pic's.... and had to add one of my only Gold Super Veil angel. His tail and fins are so long and much better looking than in the picture. The little fish is one of my 6 Rachovii Killifish.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

very nice! A few more questions from me;

What is the fish in the 3rd pic with the threadfin? And I wondered about the liquid carbon you use, something like Flourish? I have non Co2 dirt tanks also, and I've been wondering if a liquid carbon product would be beneficial. I've wondered if they are safe for all fish & snails, and how & when you dose. Any tips to share on that? lol
Thanks!


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

That is one of my male Rachovii Killifish. I have 3 pairs in there. Normally you can't put more than one male in a tank unless it's big due to the males fighting. 

I actually use this...http://www.amazon.com/Glutaraldehyd...n-Gallon/dp/B0030ULOK2/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_2

It's 2.6% stronger than Excel so I use the 1 gallon of glutaraldehyde and mix it with 
1-1/2 gallons of RO to make 2-1/2 gallons of glut (about the same as Excel). Pretty cheap for about $28 compared to how much that would cost if buying Excel. I have high light, 3x150w 6000K metal halide and 4x39w 6700K T5HO Coralife fixture with timer. I have my T5's on 12 hours (9am-9pm) and do a 6 hour metal halide burst
(2pm-8pm). I dose PPS-Pro daily and I use the glut daily. I have slowly upped my dose of glut due to the amount of plants and the high light. Normal dosing that I started at was 1ml per 10 gallons. I now dose 5ml per 10 gallons and it is perfect with the amount of plants and light I have. Been doing that for about 8 months but built up to that amount very slowly. Never have had any issues with fish, snails, or shrimp. But know that glut will melt some plants. It melts most Val's but has never bothered my Corkscrew Val. You can find out what other plants are sensitive to it on line. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Forgot to add if you get this be sure to throw away the little bottle of activator that comes with the glut. You never want to use it.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all the info, Rivercats! You've given me something to look into - and I'm going to check out killifish too, I have a friend that has the Golden Wonder but they don't interest me. The patterns on yours do. I'll have to see what other killies look like and what conditions they like.
I appreciate you taking the time to answer me with such detail on the glut : )


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

HaHa! Yes, it 'tis me  I'm glad you enjoy my thread. I enjoy it too. Yesterday was a tough TOUGH day for me refraining from doing the next section of substrate LOL! The parameters are perfect and then the PWC ...that substrate staring back at me Ha Ha! I made it through without touching it! :redface: Just 3 more days.
I keep my tank at 77. The temp is steady night and day, but our tank is in the warmest room in the house. Has a blazing pellet stove going 24/7. It's sooooo cold here. (for me anyway) 
Back to fish  I Have Denison Barbs so the water must be cooler, which increases Angels lifespan (from what I've read; everything I know is from research because I've only had fish for 1 year and Angels for a fraction of that time) Warmer water ups their immune system but speeds there metabolism and life. Warmer water makes them happier and encourages breeding though, so I have been concidering getting fish that enjoy 80 degree water, (I don't want fry, but I do want happy fish). I am so limited far as the type of fish I find appealing. It's tough to find just what I want. I love tetras which do fine in warm water, but they don't school and I really want schoolers. The Cardinals are a popular go to fish, but I have seen them everywhere my whole life, so they are not fascinating to me. I really like your fish combination. It works because Angels are adaptable to cooler water and do just fine. How long have you had your tank stocked with these fish? Ever had any problems with this mix? ie- stress related illnesses, missing smaller fish (to the Angels) or anything?

I agree that the yellow, pinks and red plants are simply gorgeous. I always like things off the beaten path. Just outside the norm is my fav because I like to be unique. It's tough though trying to be unique with live creatures since there are so many factors in play.
I love your goal. Sounds absolutely perfect! DW realls adds so much to an aquascape IMO. It brings a mysteriousness into the tank if done just right and it gives the fish some entertainment! Rocks can really add a punch to a planted tank with DW. I wish I had enough space and enough money to creat many scapes! Only one for me though.

I look forward to seeing more pictures! Thank you for attaching so many. Pictures are the icing on the cake! Impressive plant list. Where did you get your plants? I have a WTB/RAOK thread with a plant list, but have yet to find them. Once I get them, I will be on the road to satisfaction 



Rivercats said:


> I keep mine set at 78 but do get some temp raise for the 6 hour burst the halides are on then in the winter at night it sometimes drops down to 76 at night as it's in the big 4 season sunroom.
> 
> It just dawned on me your the "My ever evolving tank" Amanda, correct? I follow your thread and love you tank. As my plants fill out I am aiming for the fullness you have but with aliitle more open substrate. I love the dutch style but wanted mine to have a natural kind of look with DW, some rock, and other plants you don't see in most Dutch style tanks. Plus as you see I like alot of pink/red/yellow plants which isn't done very often. In a few weeks when the plants grow I am going to get some new pic's and hope it looks much more filled in. Here's my plant list:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Amandas tank said:


> HaHa! Yes, it 'tis me  I'm glad you enjoy my thread. I enjoy it too. Yesterday was a tough TOUGH day for me refraining from doing the next section of substrate LOL! The parameters are perfect and then the PWC ...that substrate staring back at me Ha Ha! I made it through without touching it! :redface: Just 3 more days.
> I keep my tank at 77. The temp is steady night and day, but our tank is in the warmest room in the house. Has a blazing pellet stove going 24/7. It's sooooo cold here. (for me anyway)
> Back to fish  I Have Denison Barbs so the water must be cooler, which increases Angels lifespan (from what I've read; everything I know is from research because I've only had fish for 1 year and Angels for a fraction of that time) Warmer water ups their immune system but speeds there metabolism and life. Warmer water makes them happier and encourages breeding though, so I have been concidering getting fish that enjoy 80 degree water, (I don't want fry, but I do want happy fish). I am so limited far as the type of fish I find appealing. It's tough to find just what I want. I love tetras which do fine in warm water, but they don't school and I really want schoolers. The Cardinals are a popular go to fish, but I have seen them everywhere my whole life, so they are not fascinating to me. I really like your fish combination. It works because Angels are adaptable to cooler water and do just fine. How long have you had your tank stocked with these fish? Ever had any problems with this mix? ie- stress related illnesses, missing smaller fish (to the Angels) or anything?
> 
> ...


It's funny you say about "trying" to keep out of the tank, there are days I have to keep saying "no, you will keep your hands out of the tank and leave it be!" It's really hard right now as it drives me crazy that I've had to keep trimming the new stem plants back to get them to bush out. The one that has been the hardest is the Nesaea pedicellata 'Golden'. It came in its emmersed form and took forever to change into it immersed form. You can see some of it on 4th picture, very left side and it's also behind the Rotala wallichii too. Plus some on the far right side of the tank. I've had to cut it down and replant the tops 3 or 4 times and finally it is branching and starting to grow properly. I also removed alittle bit of the Rotala Wallichii on the right side in the first picture so more of the Rotala Macrandra is visible. More like a road now. 

You have any ideas or suggestions how I could improve? Or a plant that might be good to add? I have about a 3 inch or more strip between the Pogostemon helferi and the Nesaea/Rotala Wallichii in the 4th picture. I split the Florida Sunset cryts so the pieces by the Tiger Lotus aren't in the least grown in but nothing I think of seems to fit/look right in that space. And there is still open substrate here and there. 

I have gotten all my plants from AquariumPlants.com and ExtraPlant.net.
If you want over night shipping or two day shipping with Extra Plant you have to email them and arrange it.

As for angels I've found keeping them around 78 is just right for long term health and actually breeding. Mine breed but not crazy, every 3 or so weeks like some who keep them at higher temps. I do add water about 80F when I do weekly water changes (50%) which will sometimes stimulate breeding. The threadfins spawn in the tank also. 

I haven't had any issues with the mix I have. There are enough angels in the group that pretty much keeps they busy with the normal angel bickering. They pretty much ignore ignore the little fish. I even have about 50 ghost shrimp in the tank and while one gets eaten here or there they don't even actively hunt them. And trust me I do head counts on a regular basis! I've had the mix for around a year except for the new addition of the cardinals and the 3 pairs of Rachovii Killifish.

I got the cardinals just recently and only because the one fish store here actually got in some tank bred ones. Plus the tank needed that punch of color. Rummy nose tetra's are good schoolers especially in a large group. I have 21 and being in a large tank with large fish they really do school. Seems the new cardinals are going to do it too. My other favorite tetra that schools faily well are diamond tetra's. People see pic's and think "ugh, no color" but in fact they color up more with age and in the light they glitter like diamonds. 

Tell you another one of my favorite fish in the tank are my 3 whiptail cats (or twig catfish). They are just so unique looking and I too like unique. As you can tell from my fish choices!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, I wish you hadn't said "Diamond Tetra" - lol. That's one I'm always tempted to get, then I back out. I wasn't under the impression they schooled, so thanks for sending my brain into a squirrel-frenzy again... ; )


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Oh, I wish you hadn't said "Diamond Tetra" - lol. That's one I'm always tempted to get, then I back out. I wasn't under the impression they schooled, so thanks for sending my brain into a squirrel-frenzy again... ; )


Oh your quite welcome :icon_bigg

Mine did but I kept them with a bunch of angels so don't know if that had anything to do with it!?! Even if they didn't they are just such cool fish IMO. I really want some in the 220g but just can't bring myself to add more fish. Now I'm gonna be real mean... have you ever checked out the Spotted Blue-eyes? They are a cool little fish! Act pretty much like my Threadfin rainbows, males always displaying and zipping around the tank. They also tend to stay in the upper tank level. Here's a link... http://www.oddballfish.com/blue-eyes-fish/spotted-blue-eye-med.html


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Rivercats said:


> Oh your quite welcome :icon_bigg
> 
> Mine did but I kept them with a bunch of angels so don't know if that had anything to do with it!?! Even if they didn't they are just such cool fish IMO. I really want some in the 220g but just can't bring myself to add more fish. Now I'm gonna be real mean... have you ever checked out the Spotted Blue-eyes? They are a cool little fish! Act pretty much like my Threadfin rainbows, males always displaying and zipping around the tank. They also tend to stay in the upper tank level. Here's a link... http://www.oddballfish.com/blue-eyes-fish/spotted-blue-eye-med.html


I have seen those through pics by members here that have them - but never in person. I don't know if my lfs can get them, but they do a good job of special orders for me. 
I have a small school (9) of Celebes Rainbows in a 29g tank - I will be moving them to one of the two 55s I'll be setting up this winter. Here's a not-so-good pic of them when I first got them & they were 1" babies. That was a few years ago. I love these fish - active, passive, very colorful when full grown and the males are always facing off & displaying. I wish the females would take the hint, I'd love to get them to spawn. I should try to get updated pics of them...as a matter of fact I was just talking to my lfs this week about getting more, they do very decent price breaks for various quantities on special orders.

oh, but by all means, keep enabling...haha


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I have seen those through pics by members here that have them - but never in person. I don't know if my lfs can get them, but they do a good job of special orders for me.
> I have a small school (9) of Celebes Rainbows in a 29g tank - I will be moving them to one of the two 55s I'll be setting up this winter. Here's a not-so-good pic of them when I first got them & they were 1" babies. That was a few years ago. I love these fish - active, passive, very colorful when full grown and the males are always facing off & displaying. I wish the females would take the hint, I'd love to get them to spawn. I should try to get updated pics of them...as a matter of fact I was just talking to my lfs this week about getting more, they do very decent price breaks for various quantities on special orders.
> 
> oh, but by all means, keep enabling...haha
> ...


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

It is a hard task leaving the tank be isn't it  If I'm not doing a pwc, I'm cleaning filters, if I'm not cleaning filters I'm testing water parameters, if I'm not testing water parameters I'm adding new plants, if I'm not adding new plants I'm adding or removing rocks, if I'm not adding plants or rocks I'm doing something else HaHaHa! And the rest of the time I am either lying on the couch drifting asleep watching the tank, dreaming about what to do next, or on The Planted Tank! LOL! I am officially addicted! :redface:

I think your plants look perfect the way they are. I wouldn't change much of anything. If you just feel that you need/want more plants, there are a some nice ones I don't see on your list. Ludwiga Repens (nice and red!), Brazillian Pennywort which is versatile as a floater or planted with neat lilly-pad looking leaves (light yellow-green), water sprite as a floater would be nice if you placed it somewhere with more space at the top oif the tank and above an area of plants that enjoy filtered light. Attach it with line to keep in place. It's a great plant and I will be getting more to use as cover in my tank. Another plant I think is pretty neat as a floater is Anacharis Densa (Egeria Densa). It is a oxygenating stem plant that produces an enzyme known to reduce blue-green algae. It has lots of nice small leaves. Depending on lighting, the leaves color of green wil be light to dark. This is often kept as a background plant, but I leave mine floating. I love how it grows twisting about and hanging in the water. So do my Angelfish and my Betta.

You like the open substrate here and there don't you? Or did you want a carpet plant covering it? I think it looks sharp just the way it is, really I do :smile: You've done a beautiful job and the fish look great!

Maybe what's missing for you on the left side is something green behind all the red and yellow. What do you think? You could try the Brazillian Pennywort here because although the leaves are smaller than the Tiger Lotus, they would compliment eachother. Have you cut you Tiger Lotus so that it won't reach the top and bush low instead? Something else you could try is to find a tall narrow rock (white, soft gray or marbled with pink in appearance would be nice) and attack some Anubias nanna to it...a lot of it. The dark green and texture of the leaves will contrast beautifully with the colors.

Whiptail Catfish! Your kidding! My favorite!!!!! I have wanted those for ever, but will not get any until we move South. They are the coolest fish! I also like the African Butterfly Fish, headstanders, pencilfish, glass catfish...ya know, the unusuals  

I want shrimp in my tank badly, but was advised by a proffessional invertebrate breeder not to because the Angels would seek and destroy. I do still want to try though once all my plants have filled in and they will have plenty of places to take refuge.

I had Rummynose, but my largest Angel gobbled them up shortly after s/he was added to the tank  I've heard that Lemon Tetras are fairly good schoolers too and get quite pretty when they adjust to their home.

You are doing great with your tank! Keep the pics coming  



Rivercats said:


> It's funny you say about "trying" to keep out of the tank, there are days I have to keep saying "no, you will keep your hands out of the tank and leave it be!" It's really hard right now as it drives me crazy that I've had to keep trimming the new stem plants back to get them to bush out. The one that has been the hardest is the Nesaea pedicellata 'Golden'. It came in its emmersed form and took forever to change into it immersed form. You can see some of it on 4th picture, very left side and it's also behind the Rotala wallichii too. Plus some on the far right side of the tank. I've had to cut it down and replant the tops 3 or 4 times and finally it is branching and starting to grow properly. I also removed alittle bit of the Rotala Wallichii on the right side in the first picture so more of the Rotala Macrandra is visible. More like a road now.
> 
> You have any ideas or suggestions how I could improve? Or a plant that might be good to add? I have about a 3 inch or more strip between the Pogostemon helferi and the Nesaea/Rotala Wallichii in the 4th picture. I split the Florida Sunset cryts so the pieces by the Tiger Lotus aren't in the least grown in but nothing I think of seems to fit/look right in that space. And there is still open substrate here and there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Amandas tank said:


> It is a hard task leaving the tank be isn't it  If I'm not doing a pwc, I'm cleaning filters, if I'm not cleaning filters I'm testing water parameters, if I'm not testing water parameters I'm adding new plants, if I'm not adding new plants I'm adding or removing rocks, if I'm not adding plants or rocks I'm doing something else HaHaHa! And the rest of the time I am either lying on the couch drifting asleep watching the tank, dreaming about what to do next, or on The Planted Tank! LOL! I am officially addicted! :redface:
> 
> I think your plants look perfect the way they are. I wouldn't change much of anything. If you just feel that you need/want more plants, there are a some nice ones I don't see on your list. Ludwiga Repens (nice and red!), Brazillian Pennywort which is versatile as a floater or planted with neat lilly-pad looking leaves (light yellow-green), water sprite as a floater would be nice if you placed it somewhere with more space at the top oif the tank and above an area of plants that enjoy filtered light. Attach it with line to keep in place. It's a great plant and I will be getting more to use as cover in my tank. Another plant I think is pretty neat as a floater is Anacharis Densa (Egeria Densa). It is a oxygenating stem plant that produces an enzyme known to reduce blue-green algae. It has lots of nice small leaves. Depending on lighting, the leaves color of green wil be light to dark. This is often kept as a background plant, but I leave mine floating. I love how it grows twisting about and hanging in the water. So do my Angelfish and my Betta.
> 
> ...


 
Believe it or not those are the submerged leaves on the lotus. I've never let leaves go to the top, and those tend to be more rounded. This is what happens when the lotus is about 8 months old and in a big tank. That why I actually split one of the Florida Sunset Crypts and put the one close to the lotus. It will grow and fill out and hide all those longer lotus stems. I've heard lotus can get to be monsters and I think mine is trying to prove it can.

Lemons do pretty good at schooling and they do color up nice as they settle in. I've kept them with angels and had no issues. Angels can be snots with little fish. Part of my saving grace is the tank is so big and the plants are so thick in some places that little fish can hide if need be. Those cardinals were alot littler than they looked in the store and my angels could easily kill them. But thankfully the cardinals stay close to dense cover just in case and the angels really could care less. I'm just lucky.

I actually had dwarf baby tears started in the front but my angels kept nibbling it and the yo-yo loaches continously dug up the edges of it to root under it. I could never get it rooted firmly so finally gave up and took it all out. I really guess I should just let things grow in and see what tweeking I need to do. It's hard tho being patient and waiting for the plants to grow!


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey you, I gotta tell ya, your tank is so unique and fun it inspired me to start a thread about Unusual Angelfish Communities! You will have to check it out  Hopefully others will join in and share about their Angelfish communities that don't follow the Mainstream.
It'll be pretty fun I think.


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Amandas tank said:


> Hey you, I gotta tell ya, your tank is so unique and fun it inspired me to start a thread about Unusual Angelfish Communities! You will have to check it out  Hopefully others will join in and share about their Angelfish communities that don't follow the Mainstream.
> It'll be pretty fun I think.


Which forum is it on?


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry I left that part out! I see you have found it though  Thanks! Hopefully it will catch on and people will fill it up with lots of great communities!!! :tongue:


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

You know what? I was reading this thread again and noticed something I hadn't before. :redfaceembarrassed) I think you have OVT's tank mistaken for mine. I wish my tank looked like OVT's! At this time, my tank is nearly bare to the bone far as plants go & a lot of visible substrate. It's being rescaped. 
Anyway! Thought I should tell ya!


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Rivercats said:


> Believe it or not those are the submerged leaves on the lotus. I've never let leaves go to the top, and those tend to be more rounded. This is what happens when the lotus is about 8 months old and in a big tank. That why I actually split one of the Florida Sunset Crypts and put the one close to the lotus. It will grow and fill out and hide all those longer lotus stems. I've heard lotus can get to be monsters and I think mine is trying to prove it can.
> 
> Lemons do pretty good at schooling and they do color up nice as they settle in. I've kept them with angels and had no issues. Angels can be snots with little fish. Part of my saving grace is the tank is so big and the plants are so thick in some places that little fish can hide if need be. Those cardinals were alot littler than they looked in the store and my angels could easily kill them. But thankfully the cardinals stay close to dense cover just in case and the angels really could care less. I'm just lucky.
> 
> I actually had dwarf baby tears started in the front but my angels kept nibbling it and the yo-yo loaches continously dug up the edges of it to root under it. I could never get it rooted firmly so finally gave up and took it all out. I really guess I should just let things grow in and see what tweeking I need to do. It's hard tho being patient and waiting for the plants to grow!


Yeah for sure the space and the plants make it easier for a community of smaller fish with larger fish that may eat them. My tank is only 4' long and would not present a safe environment for tiny schooling fish with my known predator Angel. He almost completely wiped out my Rummynose Tetra school when he was first added to the tank (he was a fully grown rescue) Once all of my plants fill in, I will concider trying a smaller species again. I love schoolers! So calming to watch them move across a tank.

I think the Lemon Tetras will be okay as long as I allow them a grow-up period in my QT before I add them. I have also been thinking about pencilfish. I love the dwarf red pencils, but the brown (hockeystick) pencilfish may be a better choice due to size. I also like the headstanders; spotted would be best for my community. Hmmmmm....daydreaming about fish is always a joy :tongue: 

I agree with you. I think your tank looks incredible already and given the time to fill in, it will be a masterpiece! The grow-out period can be soooo slow though. But you can do it!!!

Too bad the baby tears tasted so darn good! They would have been a nice touch.


----------



## drazend (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow, this is a gorgeous tank... roud: wow...:icon_eek:


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

drazend said:


> Wow, this is a gorgeous tank... roud: wow...:icon_eek:


Thanks! It's still a work in progress but getting there


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Amandas tank said:


> You know what? I was reading this thread again and noticed something I hadn't before. :redfaceembarrassed) I think you have OVT's tank mistaken for mine. I wish my tank looked like OVT's! At this time, my tank is nearly bare to the bone far as plants go & a lot of visible substrate. It's being rescaped.
> Anyway! Thought I should tell ya!


Who care's, am having fun talking to you anyway!


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

That is one beautiful tank rivercats. I was looking over the pictures when my wife stopped by and commented on how nice your tank looks. So that makes this compliment TWO votes of approval. 

You have done an exceptional job with leave color and texture variations. As a fellow St. Louisan with a 220 angel tank, I can admit that your angelfish are exceptionally nice. I am surprised that they do not go after the white clouds; I had two angels go through 19 of 20 white clouds in a week, and there were plenty of hiding places. 

How long have you had this tank running?


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

tomfromstlouis said:


> That is one beautiful tank rivercats. I was looking over the pictures when my wife stopped by and commented on how nice your tank looks. So that makes this compliment TWO votes of approval.
> 
> You have done an exceptional job with leave color and texture variations. As a fellow St. Louisan with a 220 angel tank, I can admit that your angelfish are exceptionally nice. I am surprised that they do not go after the white clouds; I had two angels go through 19 of 20 white clouds in a week, and there were plenty of hiding places.
> 
> How long have you had this tank running?


Thank you both! Always nice to talk to a fellow hobbiest from St.Louis! I've had the tank running almost a year but recently added alot of the "non-green" plants. That is why you see so many short stem plants in the back. Especially the Nesaea pedicellata 'Golden'. It's been a challange first getting it changed to it's immersed form and then to keep cutting it back to get it to branch, which it is finally doing. I'm hoping in a few week the plants will be filled in and tall enough to post a good picture of what the tank is suppose to look like. It's a dirted tank and I don't run CO2.

I have 13 adult angels in there and I have longfin white clouds, threadfin rainbows, rummy nose and cardinal tetras, and 3 pairs of Rachovii killifish. They have never bothered little fish, not even when pairs are spawning (like right now). I do keep ghost shrimp in there so if they can catch them they can eat them. Guess I'm just lucky. I had to remove one angel that was a fish chaser but they had to be pretty little for him to go after. That's how I ended up with an odd number of angels.

Here's a couple pic's of my angels....


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

I love your pictures! Don't ever stop posting them


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Rivercats said:


> Here's a few more pic's.... and had to add one of my only Gold Super Veil angel. His tail and fins are so long and much better looking than in the picture. The little fish is one of my 6 Rachovii Killifish.


What plant does that flower belong to? I can't zoom in close enough to see it. Incredible you have blooms in your tank! I was under the impression only tanks with Co2 and high light could produce flowers! Job well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

gorgeous angels! 


- thefisherman


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Amandas tank said:


> What plant does that flower belong to? I can't zoom in close enough to see it. Incredible you have blooms in your tank! I was under the impression only tanks with Co2 and high light could produce flowers! Job well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is one of my Anubia Nana's. I have another flower on the other side of the tank. For some reason these guys flower pretty regularly. The up side is the blooms last pretty long too.


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Some day I'm going to get pic's of all 13. Problem is whenever I go up to the tank they all come zipping over and no one will turn sideways so I can snap a shot.


----------



## Rob in (ca) (Aug 24, 2012)

nice tank, what filter do you use for a 220G tank


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Rob in (ca) said:


> nice tank, what filter do you use for a 220G tank


Thanks! I have a Fluval FX5 for mechnical and chemical (Purgen) filtration and a Fluval 406 with Advantage 2000 UV.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

*You must tell me your secret!*

Wow! That's what I saw, but didn't know they'd flower so I was _sure_ that wasn't it! Awesome! What are your water parameters? How many hours do you run your lights? Actually, what is your lighting? How much carbon do you dose? How often do you do pwc's? Okay, now I'm nosey :icon_roll I am amazed and want to know ev-er-eeee-thannng!


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Amandas tank said:


> Wow! That's what I saw, but didn't know they'd flower so I was _sure_ that wasn't it! Awesome! What are your water parameters? How many hours do you run your lights? Actually, what is your lighting? How much carbon do you dose? How often do you do pwc's? Okay, now I'm nosey :icon_roll I am amazed and want to know ev-er-eeee-thannng!


I run high light, 3x150w 6000K Metal halide with 4x39w 6700K T5HO's. T5's on 12 hours (9am-9pm) Metal halides 6 hour burst (2pm-8pm). Dose is glutaraldehyde 1ml per 5 gallons due to the high light and amount of plants. Dose PPS-Pro daily. I do a 50% WC weekly using an Aqueon Water Changer. That's it!


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

Uhh.. how much did that gold angel run you? I am curious , because it is beautiful

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Byakuya said:


> Uhh.. how much did that gold angel run you? I am curious , because it is beautiful
> 
> Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


He's actually a Gold Super Veil and I think was $38, I've had him a couple years now.


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice! Pretty angels too!


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

CatSoup said:


> Nice! Pretty angels too!


Thank you!


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Rivercats said:


> Some day I'm going to get pic's of all 13. Problem is whenever I go up to the tank they all come zipping over and no one will turn sideways so I can snap a shot.


Think man! You can outsmart these dumb chums! (hint: second person)


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

tomfromstlouis said:


> Think man! You can outsmart these dumb chums! (hint: second person)


Been there tried that but with so many if a second person is there they just go crazy swimming back and forth, never remotely holding still, and still can't get a decent shot. It's just as bad trying to get pic's of the tank or plants, the angels just swim right in where your trying to shoot. They are quite a challanging bunch!


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Rivercats said:


> I run high light, 3x150w 6000K Metal halide with 4x39w 6700K T5HO's. T5's on 12 hours (9am-9pm) Metal halides 6 hour burst (2pm-8pm). Dose is glutaraldehyde 1ml per 5 gallons due to the high light and amount of plants. Dose PPS-Pro daily. I do a 50% WC weekly using an Aqueon Water Changer. That's it!


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Just checking in to see how things are going in your beautiful tank. Any more pictures by chance?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice tank! I like the fact that you're only using glutaraldehyde for the CO2 and you're able to get such lush growth.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Can someone tell me about glutaraldehyde? Whaere to get it, is it like Excel, does it work better, etc....

I have a low tech setup that might benefit from some dosed CO2.


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Amanda the tank has filled in alot since those pic's. All the background that you could see is now filled in to the water line. Am also going to be adding the last few plants next week and hope to post updated pic's a couple weeks after they get settled in.

Glutaraldehyde is a liquid carbon that is basically the same as Excel. I used to use Excel but when I got the info on mixing Glut and RO to get an equalivant dose to Excel I haven't looked back. Glut is 2.6x stronger than Excel so I get this...
Glutaraldehyde Cold Sterilization Solution 14 day 1 Gallon: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific and mix this one gallon of Glut to 1-1/2 gallons of RO water to get 2-1/2 gallons of Glut for under $28 dollars. Look up how much Excel would be for 2-1/2 gallons. I dose 1ml per 5 gallons due to my having a high light, heavy plant load. You should start out at 1ml per 10 gallons in low light and can slowly increase it as I had to to get the proper ratio of liquid carbon to light to ferts. It's never melted anything, not even the Corkscrew Val. Also these products, Excel, API CO2 Booster, and Glut all breakdown in the aquarium in the range of 11 to 24 hours depending on what research you use. That is why you use it daily. You should throw away the small activator bottle that comes with the Glut. Never use it! Also be sure to keep your Glutaraldehyde in a bottle that will not allow light to penetrate. Light breaks down the Glut and it will no longer work.


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Monster Fish said:


> Very nice tank! I like the fact that you're only using glutaraldehyde for the CO2 and you're able to get such lush growth.


Thanks! I've been in the hobby over 30 years and never used CO2. Alot of people keep telling me I "need" CO2 and my tank will look even better but I just can't bring myself to get a pressurized system. I know nothing about them and since this method has always worked for me I just can't bring myself to change.


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

Rivercats said:


> Amanda the tank has filled in alot since those pic's. All the background that you could see is now filled in to the water line. Am also going to be adding the last few plants next week and hope to post updated pic's a couple weeks after they get settled in.
> 
> Glutaraldehyde is a liquid carbon that is basically the same as Excel. I used to use Excel but when I got the info on mixing Glut and RO to get an equalivant dose to Excel I haven't looked back. Glut is 2.6x stronger than Excel so I get this...
> Glutaraldehyde Cold Sterilization Solution 14 day 1 Gallon: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific and mix this one gallon of Glut to 1-1/2 gallons of RO water to get 2-1/2 gallons of Glut for under $28 dollars. Look up how much Excel would be for 2-1/2 gallons. I dose 1ml per 5 gallons due to my having a high light, heavy plant load. You should start out at 1ml per 10 gallons in low light and can slowly increase it as I had to to get the proper ratio of liquid carbon to light to ferts. It's never melted anything, not even the Corkscrew Val. Also these products, Excel, API CO2 Booster, and Glut all breakdown in the aquarium in the range of 11 to 24 hours depending on what research you use. That is why you use it daily. You should throw away the small activator bottle that comes with the Glut. Never use it! Also be sure to keep your Glutaraldehyde in a bottle that will not allow light to penetrate. Light breaks down the Glut and it will no longer work.


can you use distilled water instead of ro/di water?


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

I've read you can, so yes. I have a portable countertop unit so I have RO available.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't wait for pictures! 2 more weeks seems like so far away


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

It will be more like 4 since my plants won't come in till a week from this friday and then I won't take pic's for a couple weeks after that. Sorry but you know what they say... good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Rivercats said:


> It will be more like 4 since my plants won't come in till a week from this friday and then I won't take pic's for a couple weeks after that. Sorry but you know what they say... good things come to those who wait.


 Fine then...4 weeks LOL!


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

Rivercats said:


> I've read you can, so yes. I have a portable countertop unit so I have RO available.


awesome. this should save me some money. is the glut that you linked to on amazon 50%? the calculator you also posted asks for a percentage so i was just wondering

*whoops. the calculator i found was from my google search not this thread. but would u still happen to know its percentage?


----------



## discusplantedtanklover (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow, very nice planted tanks.


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally got some new plants in the tank, Anubia Nana Petite, Cabomba Furcata (which is actually flowering), and Proserpinaca palustris. Sorry the full tank shots are hazy but between uprooting and planting, then having my FX5 off over a week and just getting it fixed and running with all new media, including new bio-media, I am having a bit of bacterial bloom. Just want to post a couple updated pic's and will do so again in a few weeks once everything is grown the way I want it.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow! Stunner! I love the way the golden flowers light up the tank! Those dark greens in front give awesome contrast! You are really good at getting your plants to bloom! You must be proud of this beauty. I would be!


----------



## Rivercats (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry there is so much glare but those Metal Halide lights are unforgiving, washing out the colors and giving a bad glare off the plants. When the plants get grown out I'm going to get pic's when only the T5HO's are on. That way I get more true color and no glare. The only bad thing is they are much dimmer than the halides.


----------

